# Snakes eating chicken



## libbo (Apr 8, 2009)

Just wondering is it ok and does it benefit your snake giving them raw chicken. i have read some people give there bigger snakes raw drumsticks and chicken necks, is this ok to do? could i try my 15 month old spotted with some chicken breast cut into a similar size of the mice it's eating???? 

Just thought it may be handy to have an alternative if i get desperate as i live 2 hour drive to nearest pet shop for frozen mice (plus hubby won't let me have live mice) instead i have donated half our freezer to frozen mice atm..lol 

Any thoughts would be great


----------



## miley_take (Apr 8, 2009)

I gave my male bredli a chcken neck, he took it down (pain in the butt things won't take them now) I had no ill effects (except their crap REEKS!) but I used it as a substitute not a complete diet


----------



## libbo (Apr 8, 2009)

thank u miley_take. i think one or two stinky deposite's i could bear if i could put off the 4 hour return trip for a week or so would be good. cheers


----------



## notechistiger (Apr 8, 2009)

The problem so far with this (as an alternative) is that we aren't exactly sure if snakes NEED everything that comes with a whole- bodied prey (eg. liver, stomach, skin, bones, etc.). Feeding just chicken breast obviously lacks all of these, so it's possible that the snake will become deficient in essential vitamins and minerals, etc., etc.

Sdaji on this site is currently testing the theory with death adders, but it may be a while before we get some worth while results.

Certainly, you could try some chicken once in a while. You may find that your spotted won't even take the chicken, anyway.


----------



## notechistiger (Apr 8, 2009)

Also, you can buy a lot of frozen mice if need be. They last quite a while in the freezer.


----------



## miley_take (Apr 8, 2009)

notechistiger said:


> You may find that your spotted won't even take the chicken, anyway.


 
That's one of the problems, My female refuses. I tricked her onto one with a rat scent but she refused it when the tub was knocked. Same with my male, he took the first one but won't take any others.


----------



## pythons73 (Apr 8, 2009)

I feed my larger snakes chicken necks,drumsticks they love em.I also feed them rats,in me doing this it gives me a chance to stock up on rats.


----------



## libbo (Apr 8, 2009)

*will mice go off*

will frozen mice go off in the freezer at all does any one know or does it take a long time??


----------



## snakecharma (Apr 8, 2009)

i feed alot of my animals on chicken wings and drumstix, its great when you get 1kg of wings for $1.99 and thats rufly 10 wings which equates to 20 meals for sub adult/adult. I cut the wings into 2 sections and always supliment with Herptivite to ensure they are getting a balanced meal. 

All my large pythons eat drumstix they love em, i have found that BHP's and Woma's are the easiest to convert to chicken but also have bredli and jungles that are big chicken fans lol 

Chicken necks have always worried me abit due to the extra bones in them but have heard alot of people use them to good results but have also heard the other end of the spectrum as well.


----------



## snakecharma (Apr 8, 2009)

libbo said:


> will frozen mice go off in the freezer at all does any one know or does it take a long time??



best to keep them in there no longer than 6 months with 9 months being the absolute max IMHO


----------



## jessb (Apr 8, 2009)

Libbo, they will last for 6 months+ in a deep freeze (ie big chest freezer that isn't opened too often) and several months in a regular fridge-top freezer compartment.


----------



## jack (Apr 8, 2009)

i have used chicken necks for the following species: jungle, diamond, water, black headed, bredli, redbelly, tiger, adder, spotted black. 
these animals needed no convincing to take this alternative food.
other species (and members of these species) that did not immediately take chicken necks remain on rodents exclusively.


----------



## libbo (Apr 8, 2009)

*cheers guys*

thanks for your help, i'll offer some chicken to my spotted next feed and see her response just so i know for future referrence.


----------

